# Opinions on the No!No! hair remover?



## tiramisu (Feb 29, 2008)

Hey all,
I tried doing a search, but searching under "No!" is kind of fruitless... same with hair removal. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





So, does anyone have this hair remover thing?  They sell it at Sephora and it's *not cheap*, so I was looking for opinions?  nono at Sephora

it supposedly [from the Sephora site] "_utilizes revolutionary Thermicon technology, a gentle heat wave that destroys hair without pain or irritation, to safely reduce hair re-growth up to 64%. It gives professional removal treatments, like lasers and electrolysis, a run for their money. Over time, you'll notice decreased hair density, a lot less stubble and a lot more time spent not shaving". _

okay, sounds slightly silly and snake oily 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but I am intrigued because who likes to shave and waxing, although necessary, freaks me out no matter how good the waxer is!  

Anyone?


----------



## tawren (Mar 2, 2008)

Hi, 

This is my first post on specktra 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I actually have the NoNo. I love it, but I don't think everyone will. Since I've been using it (jan) I have about a third less hair on my lower legs. Bikini line is kind of a disapointment, maybe 10-20 percent less hair. I especially bought the NoNo for the bikini line, bc of ingrown hairs from waxing.

You're not supposed to use it on your face, but I have used it there. It got rid of all the peach fuzz type hair and it hasn't grown back.

Drawbacks-
It's time consuming. I spend about one and a half hours a week on it. And I still have to shave,ect. bc not all the hair is gone. There's a burning hair odor when you use it. I'm going through a pack of hot blades every other 
month and that adds to the cost.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Honey B. Fly (Mar 3, 2008)

i was wondering about this too. its kind of expensive so i cant decide if i wanna give it a try.


----------



## sparklingmuse (Mar 3, 2008)

im intrested now too! ive had my legs lasered 4 times. i did it 3 years ago and im starting to get sparse hair growth in random spots now. i definitly need to do it 1 or 2 times more. like each treatment just knees down cost me $250. and it looks like it would be the same price just to buy this, might be cheaper cuz i can do more areas. does this hurt like laser?


----------



## sparklingmuse (Mar 3, 2008)

ok i found a review...i dont know if it'll work on my already lasered legs...they mentioned u have to use it for life..so does that mean that it does NOT kill the folliclules like laser hair removal does?

No No Hair Removal Review | body hair, hair removal, no!no! | BellaSugar - Beauty, Hair, & Skin.


----------



## tiramisu (Mar 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sparklingmuse* 

 
_ok i found a review...i dont know if it'll work on my already lasered legs...they mentioned u have to use it for life..so does that mean that it does NOT kill the folliclules like laser hair removal does?

No No Hair Removal Review | body hair, hair removal, no!no! | BellaSugar - Beauty, Hair, & Skin._

 
thought this might help... it's from distressedderma's blog, which is here
_"Of course, the strong point of the no!no! is that there is also much less hair that pops up after each treatment - shaving doesn’t reduce the amount of regrowth.

Waxing seems to have one advantage over the no!no! (for now) because waxing provides longer periods of no stubble or hair growth-however all of the hair does eventually grow back and that’s where the no!no! has the advantage - the hair density is reduced with consistent no!no! usage. There’s also no pain with the no!no! usage and waxing for me has always been a painful endeavor so I prefer no!no!-ing two to three times a week to waxing.

Some readers have asked me whether or not the no!no! permanently removes hair and I learned that the FDA forbids any company to state that they offer 100% permanent hair removal - that includes Laser Hair Removal"._

For now, I am too lazy to double check any FDA statements... but at least this is a start.


----------



## tawren (Mar 3, 2008)

This is from the only clinical study info I could find on the NoNo~

“Methods: Twelve of the 20 enrolled subjects underwent 6 supervised and 6 unsupervised self-treatments of their lower legs and umbilicus-bikini areas at twice-weekly intervals for 6 weeks. Follow-up visits were scheduled at 2, 6, and 12 weeks after the final treatment. Results were evaluated by pretreatment, post-treatment, and follow-up hair counts.
Results: For legs, the median clearance percentages were 48% post-treatment and 43.5% at 12 weeks. For the umbilicus-bikini area, the median clearance percentage was 15% at 12 weeks.
Conclusions: The efficacy and safety of the no!no! Thermicon device for hair removal of the legs appear to be comparable to those of laser devices.”
(Journal of Drugs in Dermatology, August, 2007 by James M. Spencer)

So if I understand this correctly I could stop using the NoNo for 12 weeks and the hair regrowth would be 4.5 percent. 

It's not painfull at all. My experience with it has been pretty much the same 
as the review at distressedderma. Even though you get a 2 month return window from sephora, it's not enough time to evaluate it. I'm totally happy I bought it right now, but I have no idea what the long term results will be.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Mar 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tawren* 

 
_Hi, 

This is my first post on specktra 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I actually have the NoNo. I love it, but I don't think everyone will. Since I've been using it (jan) I have about a third less hair on my lower legs. Bikini line is kind of a disapointment, maybe 10-20 percent less hair. I especially bought the NoNo for the bikini line, bc of ingrown hairs from waxing.

You're not supposed to use it on your face, but I have used it there. It got rid of all the peach fuzz type hair and it hasn't grown back.

Drawbacks-
It's time consuming. I spend about one and a half hours a week on it. And I still have to shave,ect. bc not all the hair is gone. There's a burning hair odor when you use it. I'm going through a pack of hot blades every other 
month and that adds to the cost.

Hope this helps._

 

You're not supposed to use it on the bikini line or the face because it emits heat, those areas are covered with more sensitive skin than others.  That being said, efficiency and results haven't been tested there, so if you no!no! those areas and nothing good happens, that's at your own risk.

It's not a miracle product; it's not going to eliminate your need to ever shave or wax again, but it is designed to decrease hair density.  Initially, you're supposed to start with biweekly treatments, then you decrease your use from there.  When you use it, you need to shower after and use the buffer to remove the hair that is cut off by the blade.  There will be a burning hair smell, similar to like when you use your flatiron on a piece of hair for too long.  After you shower, you shouldn't smell it anymore.  You also should clear the hot blade of any leftover hair after, then you shouldn't have to replace it as often.  

Right now two girls in our store are demoing it.  One girl used the no!no! on her arm, and waxed the other.  Another girl used the no!no! on one leg and waxed the other.  So far, the arm/leg that they used the no!no! on has shown less irritation and it took a while for the hair to grow back.  It initially grew back quicker than the waxing because it doesn't pull the follicle out like waxing does, and it literally shaves the surface hair instead of pulling it out.  But, especially on the legs/upper thighs, there's less irritation and bumps on the leg that was shaved with the no!no! than on the leg that was waxed.

I say if you can afford it and you don't like shaving as often or getting waxed, it's an interesting device to have.  It's especially great for men, now that movies like 40 Year Old Virgin have taken waxing off the menu, it's painless and not as embarrassing as walking into a spa asking for a chest or back wax.

I wont get one because I don't have the money for it, and I don't really shave that often (I'm manly!) and I don't mind waxing because my esthie is really good at it.

That's my consensus so far.


----------



## tiramisu (Mar 8, 2008)

Thanks ladies for your input.  I just ordered mine the other day from Sephora so we'll see... 
Hopefully, seeing as it was a pricey splurge, I'll be putting up some great reviews on this thread in the coming weeks!! *fingers crossed*


----------



## tawren (Mar 9, 2008)

I agree, it's definitely not a miracle product.  I'll be happy if I end up with a 50% reduction in hair on my legs.  I still have to shave, but I find now that it takes about half the time that it used to.  Also, my legs feel super smooth for a few days- before I could feel stubble the day after shaving.


----------



## tiramisu (Apr 18, 2008)

Okay, I am giving my thread an update, b/c I have used the Nono religiously (like two to three times per week) since I purchased it on 3/8/08 or so... 

At least for me, this product is a Must Have!!  holy ca-rap.  Seriously 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  Now, mind you, I am not a "hairy" person LOL or have really coarse hair issues/regrowth, but consistent use has given me amazingly great results.  The hair, after first few uses, grows back very slowly and noticeably finer/softer than before.  I have a mix of pale blonde hairs (I'm naturally fair haired) and some darker hair that grows back, so it's really not noticeable at all between treatments (and there's NO ouch stubble type regrowth!)

I haven't used up a blade yet in what, like 6 weeks of use?  And my results have been consistent from the first use of this blade I've been using.  It takes less and less effort and time per treatment as time has passed.  
I imagine this blade I'm on "has" to be nearing it's useful life soon?! My buffer is starting to show some wear and tear (it's what you use after you're done with a nono session and buff off the hair that's been removed) but still works well (at least those are only like $8? or so on sephora.com so not a big expense there).

I must say, I am very impressed, as my earlier post alluded to I was thinking it was all much to good to be true.  That being said, I do have a few minor areas that require more effort with removal (maybe because my technique has slowly improved) like around the knees area.  Bikini line is actually working but at first there was an "yikes..*insert cussing*" sensitive kind of hot feeling, which I quickly got used to (otherwise there is no sensitivity!!).  I haven't been as diligent there, b/c I prefer waxing and didn't want to burn through blades so fast just yet before I determined how it worked on my legs.

I hope this helps someone in their decision whether or not to purchase a Nono


----------



## tawren (Apr 18, 2008)

Oh, I'm so happy you like it. 

Eventually the wire on the hot blade will break and the light will turn red on the NoNo to warn you that the blade needs to be changed. I can usually tell when it needs to be changed before this happens because at some point the hotblade will become totally ineffective.

The knees are really hard to do. I've just given up on them for now.


----------



## tiramisu (Apr 20, 2008)

Yes, around the knees causes me stress... LOL
The damn green light starts going wonky, and obviously telling me "heeeeyy stupid you're doing it wrong" and it def takes some practice.  At least I can fix it up with a razor after!!  Not a nice look--smooth legs and sasquatch knees... purty!


----------

